# Twix and Her Babies!!



## Kimberly09 (Dec 28, 2013)

At the beginning of December an adorable rabbit was brought into my local humane society as a stray. She was named Twix (due to her coloring). Twix was very smelly, covered in urine and had sore hocks. A couple weeks later Twix stunned the staff with a surprise litter born a few days before her scheduled spay. So as it turned out, Twix was already pregnant when she came into the shelter.

The five beautiful babies were born sometime between Dec. 19 and 21st. I'm getting conflicting stories about when they made their grand entrance into the world. Since a shelter is no place to raise babies, I offered my home to foster Twix and her babies until they are weaned. Then back to the shelter they go to find their permanent homes!

I figured it would be a good idea to start a blog and keep it updated with how they are all doing. And don't worry, I'll keep it picture heavy!! lol


----------



## FreezeNkody (Dec 28, 2013)

ZOMG! Love the colors!


----------



## zombiesue (Dec 28, 2013)

Yessssssssss this is just what I needed thank you.


----------



## Ape337 (Dec 28, 2013)

Adorable!!!!! &#128525;


----------



## Aubrisita (Dec 28, 2013)

How CUTE!!!


----------



## RabbitGirl101 (Dec 29, 2013)

They are adorable!! Love the tri mini rexes(or rex)! Ok this is off topic but what camera do you have?? I absolutely love the quality of the pictures! (I also love the cute baby bunnies in them too  )


----------



## lovelops (Dec 29, 2013)

How cute! Twix has some great colors in her! What a beauty! The babies are wonderful looking also! I can't wait to see more pictures!!!


----------



## Imbrium (Dec 29, 2013)

So adorable! I'd love to experience baby rabbits just once, hehe... when I talked to the foster coordinator at the Houston SPCA the other day, I let her know I'd be comfortable caring for a doe who has (or is about to have) kits - seems like the good way to go to get some "hands on" experience without actually being a breeder . (No way would I want to be a rabbit breeder - I already have a breeding program for sugar gliders and I think two permanent rabbits (Nala and Gaz) is my limit. They're all the long-eared naughtiness I can commit to!)

I can't wait to see all the pics of the babies as they grow up!


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Dec 29, 2013)

Simply gorgeous!


----------



## Kimberly09 (Dec 30, 2013)

RabbitGirl101 said:


> They are adorable!! Love the tri mini rexes(or rex)! Ok this is off topic but what camera do you have?? I absolutely love the quality of the pictures! (I also love the cute baby bunnies in them too  )




Canon 450D, i'm not very good at taking pictures, the auto mode works for me lol but my husband is the one who does all the cool settings



Imbrium said:


> So adorable! I'd love to experience baby rabbits just once, hehe... when I talked to the foster coordinator at the Houston SPCA the other day, I let her know I'd be comfortable caring for a doe who has (or is about to have) kits - seems like the good way to go to get some "hands on" experience without actually being a breeder . (No way would I want to be a rabbit breeder - I already have a breeding program for sugar gliders and I think two permanent rabbits (Nala and Gaz) is my limit. They're all the long-eared naughtiness I can commit to!)
> 
> I can't wait to see all the pics of the babies as they grow up!



This is me exactly! I would never breed rabbits, but i'm happy to foster them if they come in to the shelter!


----------



## Kimberly09 (Dec 30, 2013)

Alright, so I've had a stressful past day. I was worried that they babies weren't being fed, so I went out and got a scale. But I guess i was just being paranoid because they have all gained weight! The first weight is from 12/29 at 5:00pm (when I bought the scale) and the second is 12/30 at 8:00am

A: 4.05 oz 4.40 oz
B: 3.45 oz 3.80 oz
C: 4.50 oz 4.75 oz
D: 3.95 oz 4.40 oz
E: 3.30 oz 3.60 oz

I still haven't come up with any names.. So for now they are letters lol. For some more exciting news I think their eyes should be opening soon! It looks like they are starting to part in the corners! I'm super excited for these guys to FULLY join our world with all their senses 

Oh and the baby in the pictures is Baby A


----------



## Furry_Paws (Dec 30, 2013)

The colors are beautiful! I haven't seen many rabbits with them!!


----------



## Chrisdoc (Dec 30, 2013)

Baby bunnies are just adorable. Beautiful mommy so gorgeous babies. Keep the pics coming


----------



## Kimberly09 (Dec 31, 2013)

The babies officially have names! No more letters for these guys! These pictures aren't the best quality, but I'd thought you'd all enjoy them all the same

Starting with the first picture: Clover, Dill, Hazel, Sage and Rue

Can you tell who the chubbers are?? haha


----------



## Tauntz (Dec 31, 2013)

Oh, am I glad that you & those adorable bunny babies are no where near me!!!! I couldn't get near them or I would have a hard time talking myself out of bringing one home when they are old enough for a home of their own! They are just too cute! Mom is a gorgeous mom bunny too! So glad they are doing well! :inlove:


----------



## Kimberly09 (Jan 12, 2014)

Alright, So I have been neglecting this thread! The babies are all doing GREAT! I'm going to have to back post some pictures to get you guys all caught up!

Here are the babies at 2 weeks old. Eyes opened just a few days before taking these pictures. They did not like to hold still that's for sure!


----------



## Kimberly09 (Jan 12, 2014)

These pictures are from 2.5 weeks till about 3 weeks old. They were getting into everything! And constantly crawling/hopping out of their cage. Oh and driving their mom mad!


----------



## Aubrisita (Jan 12, 2014)

Oh my, they are just adorable!


----------



## lovelops (Jan 12, 2014)

They are SOOOO Adorable! I know you are going to be able to find homes for them with no problem!!!! Hell I might be tempted to fly with Wisc to get one!!!

Keep blogging on them they are soo cute!!

Vanessa


----------



## zombiesue (Jan 12, 2014)

I want all of them!!


----------



## Chrisdoc (Jan 12, 2014)

Have I missed alot lol. They are just gorgeous such unusual colours but I am loving this bunny family and mom is lovely. I am sure you will have no trouble placing these guys, good job there is an ocean separating us haha


----------



## Kimberly09 (Jan 13, 2014)

Thanks everyone! They are a true joy and experience to have. But truthfully when I sit in the room with them and watch their little cute personalities come through I start to have upset panicky feelings. I worry so much about their futures. They are all so cute, little, and precious and like them so were all the rabbits currently sitting in shelters when they were young. I can't stop thinking about where they will be in 2, 5, or 8 years. Will they find their forever home, or be dumped in another shelter (or worse, let free outside) when their "shininess" wears off or if they develop some behavior the owners don't like.

I know it is out of my control, I mean I don't get to pick who adopts them, that's up to my humane society. But i can't help but worry for each one of these little babies who are so happy and unaware of their situation.


----------



## JBun (Jan 13, 2014)

Tell me about the worry! I have a girl bun that had five babies. I ended up keeping all but one.


----------



## pani (Jan 14, 2014)

Oh, _bless_ - those babies are ADORABLE! 

I understand your concerns. I hope that all of these buns find themselves wonderful, loving, caring forever homes.


----------



## Chrisdoc (Jan 14, 2014)

You can only hope and pray for the best for all of them and believe that they will end up in a forever home just like yours. I wish I had loads of money to have a big place with hundreds of bunnies and I´d be the crazy bunny lady lol.


----------



## Kimberly09 (Jan 15, 2014)

Thanks guys for the positive thoughts! I just have to remember they are better off now then they would have been born where Twix came from!

So a little update!! Monday was a big day for the babies, and mom! Out the dog kennel went. With them jumping out every chance they got, and trying to escape when they were locked in, I thought it was time. Now they have free run of the the laundry room during the day, and during the night I move the baby gate in so it is about 1/2-2/3 the size. I'm not sure if it really does anything, but I want to make sure they aren't missing nursing time. And my logic is if they are closer together in a smaller area, chances are they won't miss it. But I think once they hit 4 weeks I will just leave the baby gate in the door way 24/7.

And of course some more pictures!! Oh and the last one is kinda hard to tell, but your looking through the hole in the cardboard box lol


----------



## Kittiebot (Jan 15, 2014)

OMG they are sooooo cute! Love their coloring.


----------



## Apebull (Jan 15, 2014)

I don't think they can get any cuter!!! I would probably keep them all if it was me. You are really a special person for doing this.


----------



## Chrisdoc (Jan 15, 2014)

They get cuter if that's possible. Just love seeing them with mom. You certainly have your hands full


----------



## pani (Jan 15, 2014)

I love reading this thread! Watching all the babies grow up is so exciting.


----------



## lovelops (Jan 16, 2014)

They are sooo adorable. I don't see how you can give them all back to the Humane Society! They are all so cute, especially the one in the pop tarts box!!!!

Vanessa


----------



## Ape337 (Jan 16, 2014)

O. M. G.!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## FreezeNkody (Jan 16, 2014)

They grow so fast <3


----------



## Kimberly09 (Jan 23, 2014)

Here are some pictures from last week, babies are 3 weeks old in these!


----------



## Kimberly09 (Jan 23, 2014)

3 weeks continued since they didn't all fit!


----------



## lovelops (Jan 23, 2014)

I love and want the little brown, white mix colored in the blue litter box! What a cutie! They are allll cute!!

Vanessa


----------



## Chrisdoc (Jan 23, 2014)

They are all just adorable. I love the little brown mix, we could fight about that lol. I don´t know how you can bear to part with them.


----------



## 3willowsbunny (Jan 23, 2014)

This whole thread is cuteness overload!!!! Those babies are just too precious! Love Love Love!!! Seriously if I were closer and didn't already have a baby reserved for me (picking up in February) I would so adopt one of those cuties. Do you have any friends or family that would take one?


----------



## Kittiebot (Jan 23, 2014)

Sooooo cute! If I was able to I would totally take one of these little guys since you are so close....so tempting!


----------



## Kimberly09 (Jan 25, 2014)

Thanks everyone! That are so cute and adorable, especially with all their little binkies! It is going to be hard to part with them. But I know I can't keep any of them. I promised the husband and I know if i did keep one, in the future I would not be able to foster again. Plus I already have 2 buns myself that need the attention!

Here are some more pictures! Babies were 4 weeks this past week (just turned 5 weeks today!) At the start of this past week I made another slight adjustment to their room. I was dealing with SOOOO much poop all over the place! I mean I would sweep in there 3x a day and still poop was everywhere!! So I went out and bought a large under the bed storage container and put all their food in it. This is working very well! There is still some poop scattered on the floor but the majority of it is now in the huge litter box. The babies are doing very well at mostly peeing in the litter boxes (one huge one, one normal sized in different corner). I am surprised when I watch one to jump into a litter box just to pee and then jump back out and go lay down!


----------



## Tauntz (Jan 25, 2014)

Just too cute! Wish I could take them all!!! Also, want to say thank you for being a strong, bunny loving person, taking in those adorable babies & then after so much love & care being able to let them go to new bunny homes! Hope they all can find wonderful bunny homes. Can you pass on the RO web address to their new families so they can come here as well for questions/help & hopefully updates on those adorable babies?


----------



## Kimberly09 (Jan 26, 2014)

Thanks Tauntz! I feel like the lucky one to be able to experience it and watch them grow. 

I would have directed the new owners to this site as well as HRS. But I recently found out that my shelter is going to be transferring Twix and her babies to another shelter when they are a bit older. This is mainly due to the fact that my shelter lost their rabbit low cost spay/neuter vet. So now they don't have a current means to spay/neuter the rabbits. And they don't want to adopt them out without having it done or set up to be done. So I guess the plan is to send them to Wisconsin Humane Society which is based out of Milwaukee WI. I am not to worried because they have their own small animals room/wing and seem to be knowledgeable. And as a shelter in a whole they seem pretty awesome!

On another note! My husband and I were both woken up last night to quite the commotion! He jumped outta bed so fast, I almost think he thought we were getting robed lol! Well it turns out that all that noise was Twix AND the babies. Something must have startled Twix because she was thumping non-stop. And then after she would thump, one of the babies would thump, and man can those little buns make a loud noise! They were almost as loud as their momma! This went on for about 20 mins. I sat in there trying to calm her down, giving her head pets and talking to her. I think what startled her was a paper bag that was sitting against the window fell down and onto the ground where she likes to lay. My guess is she was laying there sleeping and freaked out.


----------



## zombiesue (Jan 26, 2014)

That is the most precious story ever ;____;


----------



## aj82 (Jan 26, 2014)

Really enjoyed reading all the posts on here, the pictures are just wonderful x x x


----------



## lovelops (Jan 27, 2014)

I read the story about Twix and the thumping last night and it made me smile! I wish you could keep them! I love hearing about Twix and those little babies and will miss reading about them!

Vanessa


----------

